# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  [email protected]

## kentatsu

Здравствуйте!
Возможно ли, что после попадания оригинального дешифровщика [email protected] в вирлаб и его обработки он будет дешифровывать файлы с разными номерами лотов?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Нет это невозможно так как для каждой цифры свой уникальный ключ дешифровки.

----------


## kentatsu

> Нет это невозможно так как для каждой цифры свой уникальный ключ дешифровки.


Делился ли кто-нибудь или у кого-то есть дешифратор  [email protected]_lot2021 ?

----------


## thyrex

Этим пока не поделились

----------


## mike 1

Делились для 2003, 2024.

----------


## kentatsu

Здравствуйте!
Не появился вдруг дешифратор [email protected]_lot2021 ?

- - - Добавлено - - -

Здравствуйте!
Не появился вдруг дешифратор [email protected]_lot2021 ?

----------


## kentatsu

Это значит нет?

----------


## mike 1

> Это значит нет?


Не появлялся и кажется вам уже отвечал на форуме Касперского по поводу наличия дешифратора для этой версии.

----------


## Alexander_eg

Здравствуйте, поймал [email protected], подскажите пожалуйста, что делать?

----------


## mike 1

> Здравствуйте, поймал [email protected], подскажите пожалуйста, что делать?


Создайте тему в разделе Помогите и прикрепите необходимые отчеты.

----------

